# Hi im new and i have a ragdoll kitten called zaphera!



## Vamquin (Jun 11, 2008)

hi im ven.

i have a ragdoll kitten called zaphera- arieal. she is a pure little spunk rat!!

im in australia!! tell me about your self!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Vamquin (Jun 11, 2008)

oh and how are you all!!


----------



## Vamquin (Jun 11, 2008)

this is totaly off topic but if your a auzzie, do you watch the origin?

this is just a great game! and zaphera and yuall are blocking my veiw!!


----------



## Vamquin (Jun 11, 2008)

gotta love cats!


----------



## Vamquin (Jun 11, 2008)

night all


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Vamquin said:


> this is totaly off topic but if your a auzzie, do you watch the origin?
> 
> this is just a great game! and zaphera and yuall are blocking my veiw!!


I only watch footy.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome!! Did you post pictures of your kitty yet?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hope to see your kitties soon! :wink:


----------



## Vamquin (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks!!,

i dont know how to post a image on. ill see if i can work it out some more.[/img]


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Vamquin (Jun 11, 2008)

do you guys know how to upload pics? i still havent worked it out!! this is very silly . haha :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You can check out this section of the board: http://www.catforum.com/viewforum.php?f=14


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Vamquim! Enjoy the forums.


----------

